
Tracking the World State with Recurrent Entity Networks - aaronyy
https://arxiv.org/abs/1612.03969
======
aaronyy
TensorFlow implementation: [https://github.com/jimfleming/recurrent-entity-
networks](https://github.com/jimfleming/recurrent-entity-networks)

